# Help with IEC Forms.....



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok I am just filling out form IMM1295E and IMM5645E and everything is ok but on the first form on question 9 it asks you what country you are applying too, ive put in Canada and then the next question asks what status you are applying for and the answers are Citizen, Perm resident, visitor, worker, student or other, which do I select as i am going for the Working Holiday Visa. Oh and also what do you type in for your details of intended work?

and then on the IMM5645E form it asks you to tick which type of application you are going for and again the choices are Vistor, Worker, Student or Other, which do I select?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

When you say IEC, I presume you are talking about the Internation Experience Canada visa, i.e. the working holiday visa for under 30 year olds... looks like you are.

I didn't fill out any of the forms youare talking about. Did you apply online? Because once you fill in your details and register they send you a personalised link to download the form. I had one form to fill in and it didn't have those questions in it...

Did you register for your application kit from here:
International Experience Canada


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am talking about the CIC forms that you have to fill in along with the IEC application.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Cdaniels1987 said:


> I am talking about the CIC forms that you have to fill in along with the IEC application.


What CIC forms that you have to fill in along with the IEC application? Is this in addition to the 17 page form which they email you the link to?

If i remember correct from the other thread, it's just you and your girlfriend going right, no kids?

I didn't fill in any additional forms apart from the 17 pager which they emailed the link to, full instructions are included with that. I've googled those docs and the only links I could find relate to IEC applications for non-EU countries (Mexico, Taiwan).... Question 9 says "Country where applying:" (i.e. UK) and the other one is for family information, which I presume is if they are accompanying you... are you applying for other people to go with you as well? Since I am only applying for myself I can't help I'm afraid, but I can't find any reference to those in the IEC UK section of the site either.


----------



## adamroper (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok I am just filling out form IMM1295E and IMM5645E and everything is ok but on the first form on question 9 it asks you what country you are applying too, ive put in Canada and then the next question asks what status you are applying for and the answers are Citizen, Perm resident, visitor, worker, student or other, which do I select as i am going for the Working Holiday Visa. Oh and also what do you type in for your details of intended work?

and then on the IMM5645E form it asks you to tick which type of application you are going for and again the choices are Vistor, Worker, Student or Other, which do I select?

Thanks in advance.
Hey, I have been in Canada for the last 2 years under the program, your applying as a worker.

any more questions post back I can help pyou out


----------



## adamroper (Dec 1, 2012)

Cdaniels1987 said:


> Ok I am just filling out form IMM1295E and IMM5645E and everything is ok but on the first form on question 9 it asks you what country you are applying too, ive put in Canada and then the next question asks what status you are applying for and the answers are Citizen, Perm resident, visitor, worker, student or other, which do I select as i am going for the Working Holiday Visa. Oh and also what do you type in for your details of intended work?
> 
> You will put 'Worker' if you are applying to the International Experience Canada program. For details of intended work it doesnt matter if you dont know just put 'UnKnown' as it specifies in the FAQ
> 
> ...


All the Best,

Adam


----------

